# 1924 Excelsior, Michigan City, Ind.



## UncleFester (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally have finished cleaning up my 1924 Excelsior.......the bicycle named after a poem by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow
 .........many thanks Dave for passing this ride my way! 















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Excelsior_(Longfellow)

Pre 1912




1912-16




1917-1930's














Anybody have a set of orig. Bulldog grips for sale?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 1, 2015)

Great looking bike.  I love the green!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 1, 2015)

That is fantastic!!!!


----------

